# Memento mori



## HareBrain (Aug 27, 2015)

I bought this handsome chap today. It's a memento mori, possibly Italian and probably 19th century. I've long been fascinated by the practice of including a skull in portraits of Renaissance noblemen (for example) as a reminder that even the greatest man must die, but I've not come across one in this form before, as a kind of oversized macabre chess-piece, and I can only find a photo of one other on the internet. I assume they would be made as commissions rather than just churned out, but I really don't know.

If anyone happens to have any knowledge relating to them, I'd be interested to hear it.

I find it fascinating to ponder who might have had the thing made, and why, and where they kept it, and what thoughts they had whilst gazing at it.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

I like it and want one


----------



## svalbard (Aug 27, 2015)

Can I have it?


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 27, 2015)

Only if it turns out to be cursed.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think I'd trust him. He looks like he's up to something.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 27, 2015)

He has a nice friendly smile.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 30, 2021)

Update on this. I took it to an antiques dealer who suggested the chessman-style base and shaft might not be original, and the skull itself could have originally been the top of a cane.

At some point, I'm going to have it remounted on one.


----------

